# Interesting video about race horse biomechanics



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

Found this and thought it was interesting how the horses body works. There is a dissection so if you are squeamish don't watch. Really gives you an in depth look at just how powerful they are, and how their bodies work


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow, thats neat! It's still neat because I'm still watching because it's so long lol


----------



## kbjumper (Jan 22, 2012)

WOW thats cool, only if people could see the bood tests for stamina and speed before they buy the horses!


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

kbjumper said:


> WOW thats cool, only if people could see the bood tests for stamina and speed before they buy the horses!


That's what I was thinking when I watched it. Does it come in a prepurchase exam? That would be useful for the buyers and hopefully have less "rejects" that end up at auction


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! Great show! I was amazed by some of the facts...
plus I had to giggle at the comment that the bloodstock agent made looking at prospects at the sale...
"Pedigree only tells me the price"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I just watched the whole thing and WOW! I learnt so much from that thankyou so much for posting it.


----------

